# 28s or 30s??help



## depthfinder (Mar 1, 2011)

I have 12x7 ITP rims.Im looking into 28"x10 laws/back or 29.5/30"x10 laws/backs all the way around.
Wich size floats the worst?I dont mind the front floating.I do water wheelies anyways.I however do not want the rear to float.I want the rear on the bottom.What do u guys think.Thanks for you help


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=10923


----------

